# Djent Band Names?



## frakthygods (Sep 2, 2013)

So me and my band are taking a new direction in our music, focusing on becoming tighter and heavier. Our band names before was called 'Quarantine', but we feel we want to change it to something better. We're kinda leaning more towards a more an atmospheric/djent yet maintain the progressive metalcore style in playing, so some suggestions in that direction would be awesome! Help a brother out


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 2, 2013)

Quarrantines.


----------



## frakthygods (Sep 2, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Quarrantines.


 

Fun fact: Abbreviation for Quarantine is 'qt' , we're a pretty charming band


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 2, 2013)

frakthygods said:


> Fun fact: Abbreviation for Quarantine is 'qt' , we're a pretty charming band


 
That was the idea. 

In all seriousness, band names are quite the paradox in which you don't take seriously, yet you'll have to take seriously as it'll stick with you for the rest of the band's life, for better or worse. I've always leaned on the former, yet the latter really looms heavily over my head. 

Hmmm, the only thing I can suggest is to pick something that'll be catchy enough to remember, and not too long. Nobody wants to fully pronounce ...And You Will Know Us By The Trail Of Dead in it's entirety. Also name that associates with your musical direction does help but it's not mandatory. 

The "Quarrantines" sugguestion, while intended as a joke has a rather serious undertone to it. A lot of the djent bands do go for the plural names as it does associate with the genre, just like how the "The" prefix bands went with garage rock a decade before. It's a marketing ploy that does work. Hell, we here in Australia have Circles, and they're actually a very good band. Plus not being an actual plural to Quarrantine, does have a sense of sly humor to it. 

TL/DR, pick a band name you're all happy with but don't stress over it too much. 

Hell, Frak Thy Gods isn't really all that bad of a name. A ton of thrash bands are named after songs from their favorite bands: Overkill, Bonded By Blood etc.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 2, 2013)

Columns
Verbs
Lines
Edges
Fans
Desks
Tables
Cars
Ropes
Doors
Closets
Strings
Speakers
Lotions
Pens
Calendars
Drawers


----------



## frakthygods (Sep 2, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That was the idea.
> 
> In all seriousness, band names are quite the paradox in which you don't take seriously, yet you'll have to take seriously as it'll stick with you for the rest of the band's life, for better or worse. I've always leaned on the former, yet the latter really looms heavily over my head.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks heaps for that! I think we're going to ditch the whole Quarantine idea. Since we're aiming for a new atmospheric genre, I'm thinking 'The _____ Spectrum'. Not sure, what to put in that space. Any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## frakthygods (Sep 2, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That was the idea.
> 
> In all seriousness, band names are quite the paradox in which you don't take seriously, yet you'll have to take seriously as it'll stick with you for the rest of the band's life, for better or worse. I've always leaned on the former, yet the latter really looms heavily over my head.
> 
> ...


 
I would choose frak thy gods, but 'frak the gods' is already a song by periphery :C


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Sep 2, 2013)

frakthygods said:


> Thanks heaps for that! I think we're going to ditch the whole Quarantine idea. Since we're aiming for a new atmospheric genre, I'm thinking 'The _____ Spectrum'. Not sure, what to put in that space. Any ideas? Anyone?



how about the ethereal Spectrum ? or something like that. Try looking up synonyms for atmospheric or space terms (e.g. nebula etc) and see what fits.


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 2, 2013)

Raw Dog!!!!



{taps microphone}This thing on?{/taps microphone}

Sebastian Bach rules!


----------



## vilk (Sep 2, 2013)

You shouldn't change your band name to sound more 'djenty' imo. You'll just get lumped in with the rest of the bunch. You should just keep your name, and then someday in the future if you ever want to return to your old style you can do it and everyone will be like 'hells yeah quarantine sounds old school again!'. Loads of great bands change their sound but not their name-- Behemoth, Carcass, Emperor come to mind immediately... but heck, even The Faceless have moved from the epitome of deathcore to prog death metal (with a complete absence of -core imo) but you don't see them changing their name.

To me, changing your band name too many times and without actual line-up changes/breaking up and reforming etc is characteristic of high school bands-- maybe just because the local bands that were popular when I was in high school were changing their names all the time for no apparent reason (mine too, though we were not popular at all).


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Sep 3, 2013)

Go aleatoric.


----------



## coffinwisdom (Sep 3, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Columns



This is going to be a band soon


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 3, 2013)

Djentle Insertion


----------



## Sofos (Sep 3, 2013)

Blank the Blank


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Sep 3, 2013)

Verb the noun


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 3, 2013)

God Created Woman For Man's Pleasure


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 3, 2013)

An important thing to remember about band names is it not only has to be memorable, but if it is typed into google it has to come up with you. For example, just typing circles into google won't get the band. (Sure, if you type circles band in, it'll get there straight away, but not everyone thinks of it.) I would for that reason stay away from single word names.


----------



## DLG (Sep 3, 2013)

Multiples


----------



## Sofos (Sep 3, 2013)

DLG said:


> Multiples



Multipl_é_s


----------



## Opion (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm gonna echo one of my favorite posts ever on this thread:

"SPERM TRAP"



Seriously though. "Djent" band names are so stupid that I'm starting to notice a trend with them. They're all overly-epic, one word names. Not to say that it detracts from their music, but it does turn me off initially. 

Lots of people are starting to know them, but Little Tybee is from my home state, and specifically they take their name from an island off the coast of my hometown. My buddy made a good point about them, in that anybody who isn't from Tybee is probably gonna hear the name and say "WTF is a Little Tybee?!" So I think that's one avenue you can explore, come up with something and make people go, what is that and why did they name their band that? I have to hear what they sound like. (For instance, Pomegranate Tiger sounded mildly "djent" inspired, but their music quickly wiped away all doubt)

Best of luck to your search for a name, I'm going through it now and it sucks so I feel your frustration!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 3, 2013)

i literally can not even believe this is a thread.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 3, 2013)

Calculus. Vectors. Matrix. Equations. Formulaic...

Honestly, I really like 'Quarantine'.


----------



## -42- (Sep 3, 2013)

Quarantine ---> Quarantine*s*. 



Simple as that.


----------



## rx (Sep 3, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i literally can not even believe this is a thread.


----------



## rx (Sep 3, 2013)

what about something like "Quarantine is Smash!"


----------



## Nats (Sep 3, 2013)

Fawlty Wirings or End Thread.


----------



## chassless (Sep 3, 2013)

>open science book
>random page
>randomly place finger on said random page

pick the words you find in the place you pointed 

you can try Gaussian Princeps, or something related.

the trend is to keep the names a little vague. it's up to you to follow it or not ^^


----------



## Pedantic (Sep 3, 2013)

It's easy. Just take the two best suggestions and combine them. Verbs These Nouns. Ya it's good isn't it. You're welcome.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Sep 3, 2013)

Quarantine the Quails

All the best ideas rolled into one!


----------



## chassless (Sep 3, 2013)

^ you should have been named "[...]djentlySweeps"


----------



## Zer01 (Sep 3, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i literally can not even believe this is a thread.



Literals.

Bam! You're welcome.


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Columns
> Verbs
> Lines
> Edges
> ...



Rep.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Sep 3, 2013)

Just a question. Why be generic? Why hop on the bandwagon and "be djent" and change your name for that? Keep the "Quarantine", its good. Dont get lost in the ocean of generic djent bands. I mean, play whatever music you want, but changing your name to fit a certain cliche in a genre to look more legit is beyond retarded.


----------



## Mike (Sep 3, 2013)

one word that ends in "s"


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 3, 2013)

Foreign rectal body


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 3, 2013)

Noise Gate


----------



## chassless (Sep 3, 2013)

Frectal Interference

(yes, Frectal with an E)


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 3, 2013)

I Am The Table


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Sep 3, 2013)

Djenerics


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> I Am The Table



 

I ....ing lost it.


----------



## Vhyle (Sep 3, 2013)

Nothing wrong at all with "Quarantine". I'd say just roll with it. Don't change your name to fit a genre.

Screaming Headless Torsos didn't do that. Going by their band name, I would NEVER expect to hear what they play.


----------



## Antimatter (Sep 3, 2013)

Richie and The Down-Tuner Gang


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 3, 2013)

Ropes actually doesn't suck as a band name.....


----------



## BouhZik (Sep 3, 2013)

thongs


----------



## teamSKDM (Sep 3, 2013)

MikeH said:


> Columns
> Verbs
> Lines
> Edges
> ...



I have a feeling you were naming off things you saw around you, now i question... why is there rope and lotion around you....


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Sep 3, 2013)

^ He was writing riffs for his new band, Autoerotic Asphyxiations.


----------



## Labrie (Sep 3, 2013)

Aspirations of a Vomiter


----------



## The Uncreator (Sep 3, 2013)

Why I also can't believe this is a thread, the responses made it an entertaining few minutes to read.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 3, 2013)

When my band were looking for a name, someone suggested "Dutch Oven" to me. I had to look it up. Oh my.

Would certainly lend your band a different vibe though, could help to set you apart a little?


----------



## 88FingersEdward (Sep 3, 2013)

Nouns


----------



## Randy (Sep 3, 2013)

Djerry Lewis and the Skinny Djeans


----------



## kamello (Sep 3, 2013)

DON'T use a pluralization, I like djent, but I can't distinguish or recall any band that use a pluralization as a band name


----------



## 12enoB (Sep 3, 2013)

I've always liked the idea of "the Oedipus Cycle" being a band name, just because its totally weird and sounds cool.

If you're looking at "the _____ spectrum" names look up some sciencey stuff. That way when people look it up, not only do they like the cool name but they learn something along the way (plus they'll think you're smart or something).


----------



## Sofos (Sep 3, 2013)

(stolen from one of the mods, but..)

THE BROKEN CAPSLOCKS


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 3, 2013)

Stop labeling styles, trying to come up with a fancy name for the music you're loving to make, keep the name, just make good (or better than currently) music. The audience won't care as long as it sounds good. 

Kiss, IMO, is one of the worst names in music history...yet its held up in some capacity for 30+ yrs because people just want(ed) to see them.

I'd only change the name if there's a real want to re-define...not because of changing styles, etc.

That being said, if you it's a true want, hope you find what you're looking for. I kinda like Quarantine as-is, regardless of style.


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 3, 2013)

88FingersEdward said:


> Nouns



That's actually MikeH's side project's name


----------



## MikeH (Sep 3, 2013)

Yep.  For obvious reasons, though.


----------



## The Uncreator (Sep 3, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


> Kiss, IMO, is one of the worst names in music history...yet its held up in some capacity for 30+ yrs because people just want(ed) to see them.



Knights In Satan's Service breh,

U dUn EvEn No


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 3, 2013)

Big Wheel.


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 3, 2013)

Atmospheric, space-y themes are wildly played out, man. That and overly dramatic medieval references. 

I'm all for people doing whatever they want, but shooting for that theme with djent as your primary influence AND trying to come up with a name that you feel will embrace that is like saying "I wanna be rapper that raps about money, hoes, and drugs. I've been thinking about calling myself Lil' ____." 

I'm not trying to be an asshole, bud. It just seems a little lazy and fanboyish. I mean, if you really like djent and the common djenty themes/trends, that's fine. It is what it is. But, why not at least try to have a unique name? 

How 'bout you find a word or phrase that has meaning to you on a personal level. Something that could describe your personal experiences of existence?


I personally love simple names that have lots of impact upon hearing them.


----------



## NickS (Sep 3, 2013)

Filet the Fish


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 3, 2013)

Dayn said:


> Honestly, I really like 'Quarantine'.


 
Me too, I vote *Quarantine*


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 3, 2013)

Since someone already said "nouns"  I'm gonna go ahead and be srs for a minute and suggest "The Genesis Paradox" 

Google it, interesting stuffs


----------



## Splinterhead (Sep 3, 2013)

1sn0s


----------



## fassaction (Sep 3, 2013)

here you go....

GENERATE THE BRUTALITY // A Metal Band Name Generator

/thread


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 3, 2013)

Good Clean Fun


----------



## MikeH (Sep 3, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Since someone already said "nouns"  I'm gonna go ahead and be srs for a minute and suggest "The Genesis Paradox"
> 
> Google it, interesting stuffs


It's not that someone said. It's that I _use_ it.


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 3, 2013)

Quarantines with an 's' doesn't necessarily fit with the djeneric *noun*s title, because quarantines is a verb; as in the common phrase "Billy notices Djenny has a natural glow, so he _quarantines_ her to see if it's pregnancy or radiation."


----------



## wrongnote85 (Sep 3, 2013)

Never Again
Going Away
To Fail to See
Give Up Hope
You Against I
Up Above The Clouds
Never Until Today
Going Under
To Live Is To Die
Let Go
You Had It All
Down Amongst the Devils


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 3, 2013)

Blame It On My Parents


----------



## Veldar (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm-late-to-the-bandwagon*s*


----------



## vilk (Sep 3, 2013)

Martyr The Martyrs The Martyr


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 3, 2013)

Glinkle Plinkle


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 3, 2013)

Bow ba Bow ba ba ba Bow ba Bow Bow


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 4, 2013)

brobdignagian


----------



## Fiction (Sep 4, 2013)

Waelstrum said:


> Billy notices Djenny has a natural glow, so he _quarantines_ her to see if it's pregnancy or radiation.



Good suggestion. Do it OP


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 4, 2013)

Short Against The Box


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 4, 2013)

Drop Z


----------



## DISTORT6 (Sep 4, 2013)

wrongnote85 said:


> Never Again
> Going Away
> To Fail to See
> Give Up Hope
> ...



THANKS FOR THE VERSE!


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 4, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Martyr The Martyrs The Martyr



Martyrs


----------



## wrongnote85 (Sep 4, 2013)

DISTORT6 said:


> THANKS FOR THE VERSE!



be all tech and cool about it too. make that be the verse, but only sing the first word of each line, in order, and then go to the second, etc. 

that would be djent as .....


----------



## protest (Sep 4, 2013)

wrongnote85 said:


> *Never *Again
> *Going *Away
> *To *Fail to See
> *Give *Up Hope
> ...


----------



## FarBeyondDriven16 (Sep 4, 2013)

Any plural Physics vocab


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Sep 4, 2013)

Anyone said .... Her Djently yet?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 4, 2013)

"Becoming a djent band" and changing the name to suit, honestly this sounds like bandwagon jumping, and a perfect opportunity for some contrived, dishonest music chasing the sound of others. Why not just play what comes naturally? Get tighter, whatever, but saying "we are going djent" just seems a little played out.

Perhaps try "Djentuntilthenextbandwagon"?


----------



## dicknoluck (Sep 4, 2013)

I've got to agree with the consensus of djent band names being overdramatic and one-word plurals verb the noun of our ascension DNA blah blah.

Just find something you all can agree on. Something original. 
Make up your own word even! Monolestation!


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 4, 2013)

You'll Cowards Don't Even Smoke Crack


----------



## frakthygods (Sep 4, 2013)

I think everyone is confused. I'm not debating changing the name just because of the genre. But because we're changing numerous things, this includes the band members, the way we write and play, we feel Quarantine doesn't express us well enough as we want it to. So, to you people who are critiscing this thread, dont post unless you actually have an idea for me. please and thnxxxxooxxx


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Sep 4, 2013)

Here we are Juggernaut


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 4, 2013)

6-71

As in a 6-71 blower. Hit it!!!


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 4, 2013)

Yous Guys
Musics
Polyrithums
Fear Factorys
Dream Theaters
Gojiras

It takes a lot of effort guys 


Efforts


----------



## Dj0nt (Sep 4, 2013)

Plurals


----------



## Kaickul (Sep 4, 2013)

Donuts from Outerspace


----------



## fwd0120 (Sep 4, 2013)

gutflutters.


----------



## fwd0120 (Sep 4, 2013)

Bealtes.


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 4, 2013)

292


----------



## Kaickul (Sep 4, 2013)

Astral Imprisonment, Bane Ecstasy, Hollow Ground


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 4, 2013)

Machine Language


----------



## Addison90 (Sep 4, 2013)

Holdsworth 



*puke*


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 4, 2013)

All Cheating Women Must Die

^Gotta nice ring to it :golfclap:


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 4, 2013)

The harry hemoglobin's


----------



## dedsouth333 (Sep 4, 2013)

riffer_madness said:


> All Cheating Women Must Die
> 
> ^Gotta nice ring to it :golfclap:



....ing love it lol


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 4, 2013)

Ah Shit We're Too Late To This Scene


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 5, 2013)

Uzis Floozies & Jacuzzis


----------



## Rylynn (Sep 5, 2013)

I Liek Allan Holdsworth But I Don't Understand Harmony


----------



## ElRay (Oct 1, 2013)

Spherical Chickens [in a Vacuum]


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 1, 2013)

Bulbs


----------



## Stijnson (Oct 1, 2013)

Lamps


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## TIBrent (Oct 1, 2013)

Common, just do it. Go for what you know you really want to hear from us...any periphery song name with a word or two changed here & there, don't worry, you can still claim you had no idea it was ever the name of one of their tunes.
Frak the gods -> flick the dogs
Make total destroy -> Init Total Destroy
Icarus lives -> Birth of an icarus
etc...
But if you want to be taken a bit more serious, don't over analyze it & stick with your original name & stop trying to 'fit the mold' or create a scenario/situation which justifies the need to do what the rest of the world does dude. The last thing this world needs right now is another 'clever' atmospheric djenty name.


----------



## MFB (Oct 1, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> But if you want to be taken a bit more serious, don't over analyze it & stick with your original name & stop trying to 'fit the mold' or create a scenario/situation which justifies the need to do what the rest of the world does dude. The last thing this world needs right now is another 'clever' atmospheric djenty name.





TIBrent said:


> stop trying to 'fit the mold' or create a scenario/situation





TIBrent said:


> stop trying to 'fit the mold'





TIBrent said:


> 'fit the mold'



Brilliant!


----------



## Workhorse (Oct 2, 2013)

frakthygods said:


> So me and my band are taking a new direction in our music, focusing on becoming tighter and heavier. Our band names before was called 'Quarantine', but we feel we want to change it to something better. We're kinda leaning more towards a more an atmospheric/djent yet maintain the progressive metalcore style in playing, so some suggestions in that direction would be awesome! Help a brother out



My only advice is not to get a djent band name? You know why?

Every new 'prog' band has a djent name to it. 

I mean, I get it - Tesseract, Periphery, Animals as Leaders, Intervals, Textures, those are cool names. But you know what else? It is getting old, if you want to have a band that people are willing to listen to, try something new. Periphery was new like 6 years ago, same for the other guys - just give another name.

Think of something like Opeth? Meshuggah? Slayer? Periphery? Do you think those bands took names that were conventional? No. They had a vision that was different and went with it. Yes, everyone copies them now in a way, but still - my advice to you would be authenticity first.


----------



## interviewatruins (Oct 2, 2013)

sub'd


----------



## extend to infinity (Oct 2, 2013)

The league of extraordinary djentelmen
Call a djentist!
Human djentipede
Djuggernaut (or Chugg-ernaut)
Lost djeneration
djegenerated

yeah well I like lame puns 

the best advice is still not choosing a djenty name!


----------



## chassless (Oct 3, 2013)

djurassic spark


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 3, 2013)

This thread makes me so, _so_ very sad.

Except for the dickhead sarcastic replies. Those are great, overall.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 3, 2013)

chassless said:


> djurassic spark



Exactly what I'm talking about. Well done.


----------



## chassless (Oct 3, 2013)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> Exactly what I'm talking about. Well done.


 
just going with the flow


----------



## extend to infinity (Oct 3, 2013)

I forgot: Holy djesus! 

Okay I am going to stop now ^^


----------



## hairychris (Oct 3, 2013)

Bjandwagon


----------



## petereanima (Oct 3, 2013)

You guys are from Australia?

Easy then: Either _Djames Cook_ or _Djenting Matilda_.


----------



## avinu (Oct 3, 2013)

Kicked In The Throat 
Kicked In Thy Throat
Kicked In Throats 
The Kicking Throats 
Throats


----------



## DLG (Oct 3, 2013)

petereanima said:


> You guys are from Australia?
> 
> Easy then: Either _Djames Cook_ or _Djenting Matilda_.




vegemites


----------



## wat (Oct 3, 2013)

man cannon


----------



## hairychris (Oct 3, 2013)

DLG said:


> vegemites



Wasn't that "Djegemite"?


----------



## wat (Oct 3, 2013)

Eurethra


----------



## ddtonfire (Oct 3, 2013)

Djents


----------



## hippest_protist (Oct 4, 2013)

spodermens is fajits


----------



## Cybin (Oct 5, 2013)

The Visual Spectrum


----------

